# k 75 OR K 750



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

I need a bigger machine tired of renting one when i need it what one would you buy and why???


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Electric Eel Model C and the Drill and Eel combo would be my first recommendation. Spartan 1065 would get my second vote.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

MD plumber said:


> I need a bigger machine tired of renting one when i need it what one would you buy and why???


We actually have a k-750 we are selling right now, never used because we have a general wire machine with a cable in it. For what it's worth the k-750 seems pretty solid.

I honestly think a 5/8 machine is a little big and bulky for everyday use, we keep a 1/2" cable machine on our trucks and rarely have trouble unstopping anything with it ( unless it needs to be jetted )


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> We actually have a k-750 we are selling right now, never used because we have a general wire machine with a cable in it. For what it's worth the k-750 seems pretty solid.
> 
> I honestly think a 5/8 machine is a little big and bulky for everyday use, we keep a 1/2" cable machine on our trucks and rarely have trouble unstopping anything with it ( unless it needs to be jetted )


You must have pretty thin roots down there then 
1/2 inch cable would get us in trouble real quick here.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

UnclogNH said:


> You must have pretty thin roots down there then
> 1/2 inch cable would get us in trouble real quick here.


Oak or magnolia roots, I can probably count on one hand how many times we needed a bigger machine, one was a terra-cotta line packed for 20ft with pine tree roots.

We use the jet most of the time down here due to the ground sinking so much creating large bellies in older lines.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Oak or magnolia roots, I can probably count on one hand how many times we needed a bigger machine, one was a terra-cotta line packed for 20ft with pine tree roots.
> 
> We use the jet most of the time down here due to the ground sinking so much creating large bellies in older lines.



What size pipe you run into most of the time? 1/2" cable is way to small for around here. Here the roots would laugh at you if you brought a machine with 1/2" cable.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Will said:


> What size pipe you run into most of the time? 1/2" cable is way to small for around here. Here the roots would laugh at you if you brought a machine with 1/2" cable.


4", ran up to city 6". City responsible for 6" though.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> What size pipe you run into most of the time? 1/2" cable is way to small for around here. Here the roots would laugh at you if you brought a machine with 1/2" cable.




I get all of mine open with .55 cable, just a hair over .500.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

True .55 mag cable is not much more than the 1/2", but you you can get alot more out of it than a 1/2 inner core cable. 6" is pushing it with the .55 mag.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:spartan 1065 ....The way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

We have a k750 with 3/4 cable and haven't met a root problem we couldnt clear with it yet :thumbup:


----------



## the plumber VA (Mar 3, 2011)

*Sewer Machines*

I use a k-1500 and k-60. Cant beat it and "1 1/4 cable is hard to beat in any sewer. Sectionals just have more balls. Spartan machines are ok, but a 1500 is a beast..........


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use a K-7500 loaded with 11/16" cable and have been quite happy with it...

If there is still a pipe there I clear it!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

why not a k-60 instead of a k-75? the drum/sectional horse is tired. lol. if it was me i would try to figure which suited ME the best. as far as i can tell they both will do the job. which one do YOU like best and/or why. breid...............:rockon:


----------

